# HomePod et iTunes Match



## Kardinal (12 Juin 2018)

J'ai une grande question, qui pour le moment reste sans réponse officielle d'Apple...
Le HomePod est-il compatible avec le service iTunes Match pour diffuser de la musique directement à la demande comme avec Apple Music ? A savoir sans devoir steamer iTunes en Airplay depuis le Mac.


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2018)

Il me semblait que l'HomePod ne passait justement pas par un Mac, mais directement par internet avec Apple Music. 

Néanmoins, je ne sais pas comment l'appareil se comporte avec iTunes Match. C'est bien dommage qu'Apple fasse peu de cas de son système Match qui est intéressant pour ceux qui achètent encore des CD ou des Vinyles.


----------



## Kardinal (12 Juin 2018)

En fait tout passe par le compte iCloud... Donc, théoriquement, ça devrait fonctionner puisque l'on peut lire la musique en ligne avec iTunes Match !  C'est vrai que Match n'est que rarement évoqué alors que c'est un superbe service. Et pas que pour ceux qui achètent encore des supports physiques... Moi par exemple, j'achète majoritairement des albums d'artistes indépendants sur Bandcamp, et ils ne sont pas dispo sur iTunes. Donc pouvoir injecter toute sa bibliothèque en ligne, c'est génial.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2018)

En direct de la page d'accueil officielle Apple:
*Sources audio*
Apple Music
Musique achetée sur iTunes
Bibliothèque musicale iCloud avec abonnement Apple Music ou iTunes Match
Radio Live Beats 
App Podcasts Apple
Autre contenu envoyé sur le HomePod via AirPlay depuis un iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, une Apple TV, ou un Mac
https://www.apple.com/fr/homepod/specs/

Donc c'est ok pour diffuser directement sa bibliothèque iTunes Match située dans le cloud.


----------



## Kardinal (12 Juin 2018)

Eh bah je suis ravi de lire ça !
Mais ils ont mis la fiche technique à jour, c'est pas possible... J'ai encore fais des recherche a ce sujet la semaine dernière !
Qu'importe, c'est une très bonne nouvelle. 




r e m y a dit:


> En direct de la page d'accueil officielle Apple:
> *Sources audio*
> Apple Music
> Musique achetée sur iTunes
> ...


----------



## r e m y (12 Juin 2018)

C'était déjà rédigé ainsi sur la page US quand le HomePod est sorti aux USA.


----------



## Kardinal (12 Juin 2018)

Certes, mais je n'ai pas vraiment le réflexe d'aller voir si c'est différent en France ou aux USA. J'aurais tendance a penser qu'une information "officielle" serait la même partout, dans toutes les langues. 



r e m y a dit:


> C'était déjà rédigé ainsi sur la page US quand le HomePod est sorti aux USA.


----------



## GabrielLogan (23 Juin 2018)

Hello,

Pour ma part ça fonctionne très bien avec Itunes Match.
Toutefois je ne peux pas choisir de musique depuis mon iPhone comme décrit ici :
https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/06/comment-controler-votre-homepod-depuis-votre-iphone-104189

En effet en suivant cette procédure je ne peux que changer le volume, play/pause et passer au morceau suivant.
Si je navigue dans ma library et choisi un autre morceau j'ai un message qui me dit en résumé que le morceau se lancera en airplay depuis l'iPhone.

Vous avez la même chose ?


----------



## Anthony (27 Juin 2018)

GabrielLogan a dit:


> En effet en suivant cette procédure je ne peux que changer le volume, play/pause et passer au morceau suivant.
> Si je navigue dans ma library et choisi un autre morceau j'ai un message qui me dit en résumé que le morceau se lancera en airplay depuis l'iPhone.



Cela devrait fonctionner, pourtant. Ton HomePod est bien connecté au même compte que ton iTunes Match ?


----------

